# Lukaku a Ibra:"Sei un un uomo morto".



## admin (27 Gennaio 2021)

Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".

Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".

*Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
Un brevissimo estratto:

"Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
La mamma Adolphine era costretta mescolargli l’acqua con il latte per dargli qualcosa da mangiare. Spesso non avevano l’elettricità e Romelu faceva la doccia fredda versandosi un pentolino d’acqua calda sulla testa.
Ogni gol segnato è dedicato ad Adolphine. Un «Ti amo mamma» c’è sempre dopo una rete.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Niente squalifica per lui, è nato nel momento storico giusto


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2021)

Aggiungo pure un bel "figlio di putt" gridato in francese prima di rientrare.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Gennaio 2021)

Ma no, è tutta sempre colpa di Ibra, che stava difendendo i compagni.
Il COVID è colpa di Ibra, così come la fame del mondo e tutto il resto.

Che lo squalificassero a vita sto rassista..

Lukaku invece è un gigante buono, lo ha detto anche mamma RAI.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



.


----------



## Route66 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Aggiungo pure un bel "figlio di putt" gridato in francese prima di rientrare.



Anno 2021...Il nuovo corso della storia afferma che se a pronuciare questa frase, e quelle riportate sopra, è un diversamente bianco è tutto ok.


----------



## princeps (27 Gennaio 2021)

Il gigante buono paladino dei diritti BLM che minaccia di stuprare le donne e di ammazzare le persone, poi appena gli si va contro si urla al razzismo, perfetta rappresentazione dei giorni nostri


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2021)

Si ma Lukakker è buono, non fa male a nessuno.
Minaccia di morte una persona, offende le donne ..ma è buono. 
Ibra è zingaro (ma in Italia non vale) e finto razzista.
A Lukaku dovrebbero dare il Nobel per la pace .


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2021)

Parliamo anche di quell'altro genio di barella che offende i diversamente abili. 
Ma va bene, il cattivo è solo Ibra.
Fossi stato nella società avrei fatto fuoco e fiamme, ma ovviamente ci sono equilibri economici, politici e non che vanno ben oltre il campo


----------



## Hellscream (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



E' stato già avviato il processo di beatificazione.


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Senza sindacare su chi sia stato più cattivello, andavano espulsi entrambi, immediatamente. 
Personalmente sarei più per una gestione stile NBA di queste situazioni, per cui se due giocatori si provocano violentemente e/o accennano a scontro, vengono mandati sotto alla doccia senza se e senza ma, indipendentemente da chi inizia e da chi reagisce male. Questo preverrebbe molte circostanze similari.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Dico solamente questo: se Lukaku si fosse rivolto con queste parole al mio allenatore di Muay Thai, adesso dovrebbero raccoglierlo con il cucchiaino.


----------



## Igniorante (27 Gennaio 2021)

Sempre più fiero del nostro paladino Ibra.
C'è chi invece ha come paladino un primate, ad ognuno il suo, giustamente.


----------



## Zanc9 (27 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Senza sindacare su chi sia stato più cattivello, andavano espulsi entrambi, immediatamente.
> Personalmente sarei più per una gestione stile NBA di queste situazioni, per cui se due giocatori si provocano violentemente e/o accennano a scontro, vengono mandati sotto alla doccia senza se e senza ma, indipendentemente da chi inizia e da chi reagisce male. Questo preverrebbe molte circostanze similari.



Ti rispondo qua perchè l'altro topic è chiuso:

Non parlavo assolutamente di essere arroganti e spacconi, si parla di avere carattere e carisma...cosa che nella nostra squadra hanno in pochi e fino al 2019 si è visto clamorosamente...certo, Paolo era un signore anche in queste situazioni, ed Ibra al contrario è veramente un delinquente prestato al mondo del pallone...ma in squadra ci vogliono persone che si sappiano fare rispettare secondo me. Romagnoli non è uno di questi...Ibra lo è ma nel modo sbagliato? sicuramente, ma per gli avversari non fa differenza


----------



## enigmistic02 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Zanc9 ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo qua perchè l'altro topic è chiuso:
> 
> Non parlavo assolutamente di essere arroganti e spacconi, si parla di avere carattere e carisma...cosa che nella nostra squadra hanno in pochi e fino al 2019 si è visto clamorosamente...certo, Paolo era un signore anche in queste situazioni, ed Ibra al contrario è veramente un delinquente prestato al mondo del pallone...ma in squadra ci vogliono persone che si sappiano fare rispettare secondo me. Romagnoli non è uno di questi...Ibra lo è ma nel modo sbagliato? sicuramente, ma per gli avversari non fa differenza



Sono d'accordo, ma fa differenza per i compagni, perché questi atteggiamenti li paghi. Fa differenza per la società, che viene poi massacrata mediaticamente, come se già non avesse i fucili spianati contro.

Se Ibra si fosse limitato a frapporsi fra i compagni e Lukaku, dicendo di piantarla e di correre che tirava cattiva aria, l'avrei apprezzato. Invece ha esacerbato gli animi provocando sul personale in maniera gratuita l'avversario, che poi si è rivelato per l'animale che è, ma questo è un altro discorso.


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".





iceman. ha scritto:


> Parliamo anche di quell'altro genio di barella che offende i diversamente abili.
> Ma va bene, il cattivo è solo Ibra.
> Fossi stato nella società avrei fatto fuoco e fiamme, ma ovviamente ci sono equilibri economici, politici e non che vanno ben oltre il campo



Tra l'altro quando dava a Saelemaekers del m...oide ha tirato pure un paio di bestemmioni. La prova TV in caso vale solo per chi vogliono.


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Ma no dai , sulla RAI ci si stupiva. 
La RAI basita. 
Perché lukaku è un bravo ragazzo!!


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Facciamo un giochino.
Lukaku dice quelli che ha detto Ibra e Ibra dice quello che ha detto Lukaku.
Risultato? Ci sarebbe la stessa identica campagna anti Ibra.

Quindi il succo non è cosa uno fa ma chi lo fa.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Facciamo un giochino.
> Lukaku dice quelli che ha detto Ibra e Ibra dice quello che ha detto Lukaku.
> Risultato? Ci sarebbe la stessa identica campagna anti Ibra.
> 
> Quindi il succo non è cosa uno fa ma chi lo fa.



Esatto. Assolutamente. Stai a vedere che ora è colpa di Ibra se il belga ha per genitori degli sciamani che leggono le ossa.  

Veramente ridicolo.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma no dai , sulla RAI ci si stupiva.
> La RAI basita.
> Perché lukaku è un bravo ragazzo!!



Salutava sempre.


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Senza sindacare su chi sia stato più cattivello, andavano espulsi entrambi, immediatamente.
> Personalmente sarei più per una gestione stile NBA di queste situazioni, per cui se due giocatori si provocano violentemente e/o accennano a scontro, vengono mandati sotto alla doccia senza se e senza ma, indipendentemente da chi inizia e da chi reagisce male. Questo preverrebbe molte circostanze similari.



Nell'hockey addirittura in certe situazioni è consentito che due avversari se le diano tra di loro a gioco fermo, la prima volta che l'ho visto ero allibito, poi mi hanno spiegato che è una regola.
Sarebbe stato interessante ieri.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Salutava sempre.



E conosce sette lingue, compresa quella dei vacaputanga



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2021)

Tra un po'si scopre che il gigante buono è fratello di Kabobo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tra un po'si scopre che il gigante buono è fratello di Kabobo.



“O Vacaputanga, o Vacaputanga
Intant che la vola, 'sta dona balenga
L'ha fà una stregoneria tremenda
Tucc i Vacaputanga da incoeu el ghe tira pù”

Se fossi in Ibra mi preoccuperei...


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Che razza di cavernicolo..ma del resto uno che crede nel vodooo..c'avrà il cervello pieno di popò..


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



scene del genere vanno bene in un film western, magari in un ring di mma.
nel calcio no grazie.
fosse per me sospenderei entrambi fino al termine della stagione.


----------



## elpacoderoma (27 Gennaio 2021)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, ma fa differenza per i compagni, perché questi atteggiamenti li paghi. Fa differenza per la società, che viene poi massacrata mediaticamente, come se già non avesse i fucili spianati contro.
> 
> Se Ibra si fosse limitato a frapporsi fra i compagni e Lukaku, dicendo di piantarla e di correre che tirava cattiva aria, l'avrei apprezzato. Invece ha esacerbato gli animi provocando sul personale in maniera gratuita l'avversario, che poi si è rivelato per l'animale che è, ma questo è un altro discorso.



amen.


----------



## gabri65 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



Beh, se a qualcuno sparano in testa, effettivamente potrebbe morire. La logica non fa una grinza.

Direi QI superiore alla media, oltre a essere grande gendravandi inderista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".



*Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
Un brevissimo estratto:

"Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due. 
La mamma Adolphine era costretta mescolargli l’acqua con il latte per dargli qualcosa da mangiare. Spesso non avevano l’elettricità e Romelu faceva la doccia fredda versandosi un pentolino d’acqua calda sulla testa.
Ogni gol segnato è dedicato ad Adolphine. Un «Ti amo mamma» c’è sempre dopo una rete."*


----------



## claudiop77 (27 Gennaio 2021)

E l'infanzia di Ibra? Parliamone.


----------



## Swaitak (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...



Che la mamma si chiami Adolphine e mi parlino di razzismo a me fa sbellicare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2021)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> E l'infanzia di Ibra? Parliamone.



Soprattutto, nelle ultime interviste Ibra ha ribadito l'amore per la sua famiglia e quanto gli manchino.
Questo ha minacciato di stuprargliela, ma nessuno ne fa cenno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...


Non hanno scritto davvero queste cose dai.. no?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2021)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non hanno scritto davvero queste cose dai.. no?



L'articolo intero è molto più lungo e irritante, ve l'ho risparmiato...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo intero è molto più lungo e irritante, ve l'ho risparmiato...



Ridiamo per non piangere che ti devo dire...


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...




Ibra invece ha passato un'infanzia gioiosa nel suo castello in uno dei sobborghi più malfamati di Malmoe e nelle ville del padre sparse in tutta Europa


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...



Che è sto schifo? Non voglio credere che qualcuno abbia potuto scrivere una tale sequenza dì scempiaggini, non è possibile! Una cosa vomitevole: tra poco, mi aspetto una forte condanna da parte di papa Francesco e dell’OMS, che ormai ci ha abituato alle sciocchezze e alle cafonate.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Che è sto schifo? Non voglio credere che qualcuno abbia potuto scrivere una tale sequenza dì scempiaggini, non è possibile! Una cosa vomitevole: tra poco, mi aspetto una forte condanna da parte di papa Francesco e dell’OMS, che ormai ci ha abituato alle sciocchezze e alle cafonate.



Su Lukaku si sono espressi in pochi per il maledetto buonismo, misto a quella visione di ricercare il razzismo in ogni dove, specie ove ci sia uno di colore. Speriamo che sta storia si sgonfi presto, perché le hanno fracassato abbastanza.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Su Lukaku si sono espressi in pochi per il maledetto buonismo, misto a quella visione di ricercare il razzismo in ogni dove, specie ove ci sia uno di colore. Speriamo che sta storia si sgonfi presto, perché le hanno fracassato abbastanza.



Quoto tutto! Hanno oramai sfondato il limite della decenza e il peggio è che molta gente ci va dietro senza ragionare.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Quoto tutto! Hanno oramai sfondato il limite della decenza e il peggio è che molta gente ci va dietro senza ragionare.



Tipo su Twitter qualcuno ha editato il video, sostituendo la parola donkey con monkey. Puoi immaginare cosa sia successo.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tipo su Twitter qualcuno ha editato il video, sostituendo la parola donkey con monkey. Puoi immaginare cosa sia successo.



La cosa che mi fa più paura è che ormai la strada è segnata e la possibilità di esprimere un parere libero e corretto, ma inviso al pensiero comune, sta inesorabilmente scemando. Pare che il confronto, anche civile, sia un taboo.


----------



## JoKeR (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...



hahahaahahhaahahhahahahaha

In un Paese normale l'autore dell'articolo sarebbe cacciato a calci da qualsiasi redazione e dovrebbe mendicare un lavoro.
Qui gli daranno il Nobel per il rassismo.

L'alterazione totale della realtà, la disinformazione.... 
E il COVID ha sinceramente aumentato tutto in misura esponenziale.

Vergognoso tutto questo teatrino.


----------



## Zenos (27 Gennaio 2021)

Siamo in Guerra ragazzi se qualcuno non se ne fosse accorto.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...



Ibra invece ha avuto un'infanzia da benestante felice...

comunque il razzismo è sbagliato e capisco che loro lo soffrano particolarmente...se pensate ad esempio al mio avatar è sempre stato iper corretto (vinse anche il premio fair play) ma quando Jorge Costa lo attaccò a livello raziale in modo eccessivo (weah disse che gli aveva fatto piu volte il gesto della scimmia) perse completamente la testa

in questo caso infatti non ce l'ho tanto con Lukaku ma con tutti quelli intorno che fanno processi e montano ancora di piu la cosa (ovviamente dando torto a Ibra figurati..)

comunque Ibra doveva stare piu calmo...è finito a fare il Mexes qualunque...per di piu in una partita abbastanza inutile dove eravamo in vantaggio e pure su suo gol...


----------



## sunburn (27 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ibra invece ha passato un'infanzia gioiosa nel suo castello in uno dei sobborghi più malfamati di Malmoe e nelle ville del padre sparse in tutta Europa


Ibra non so, ma il padre di Lukaku era giocatore professionista nella serie a belga. Tutta ‘sta manfrina sulla povertà giovanile da dove viene?


----------



## mandraghe (27 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ibra non so, ma il padre di Lukaku era giocatore professionista nella serie a belga. Tutta ‘sta manfrina sulla povertà giovanile da dove viene?



Che poi Ibra dovrebbe essere l'idolo di una certa cultura: figlio di una cristiana, di un musulmano, cresciuto in mezzo a etnie più disparate finisce per diventare lo sportivo più importante della Svezia.

Ma evidentemente avere la pelle bianca per molte zucche vuote supera tutto. E lo rende colpevole.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Incredibile articolo buonista del Corriere della Sera online, a difesa di Lukaku e contro Ibra.
> Un brevissimo estratto:
> 
> "Romelu Lukaku è un uomo tranquillo, un gigante buono. Soltanto due cose riescono a fargli perdere la testa: una frase razzista e se gli toccano la madre. Ibrahimovic ne ha toccate una e mezza, forse tutte e due.
> ...


----------



## Freddiedevil (27 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'articolo intero è molto più lungo e irritante, ve l'ho risparmiato...



Noooo dai perché non l'hai postato!? Volevo leggerlo!


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mediaset svela un'altra frase vergognosa rivolta da Lukaku a Ibra."Sei un uomo morto".
> 
> Il belga, come già riportato, prima aveva insultato anche la compagna dello svedese e aveva affermato:"Ti sparo in testa".
> 
> ...



vomito. Praticamente si può minacciare di morte un'altra persona (cosa vuoi che sia), si possono usare altri insulti gravi sui familiari, perché tanto ha avuto un passato difficile, è nero e ha ragione a prescindere. Questo si chiama razzismo al contrario, oltre che malafede.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Gennaio 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ibra non so, ma il padre di Lukaku era giocatore professionista nella serie a belga. Tutta ‘sta manfrina sulla povertà giovanile da dove viene?



Bravo, nessuno lo ha ancora detto ma a metà degli anni 90 ha giocato in Belgio e Turchia, ho l'impressione che tanti calciatori per giustificare i guadagni eccessivi si mascherino dietro false infanzie difficili, magari anche Ibrahim stesso.
Cmq in ogni caso in Belgio negli anni 90 non credo ci fossero problemi di acqua calda o latte annaquato soprattutto se hai un papà calciatore semiprofessionista e se causa divorzio la madre è rimasta sola la legge in ogni caso l'avrebbe aiutata.
Magari un po' di balle in questa storia ci sono.


----------

